# Brown bleed, feeling scared (possibly TMI - sorry)



## OliveBay

Hi ladies, sorry I've not been around here much recently - I've just been trying to keep my head down to try and get safely through this scary first trimester. I hope you don't mind me posting this thread in this section, but I was hoping some of you rainbow carriers or mum of other babies/ children may be able to provide me with some reassurance, and I feel so at home with you all here since you've helped me through my loss.

All has been fine until now but this morning I've had some brown bleeding, nothing really heavy but spotting when I was on the toilet and when I wiped. I have the midwife coming out this afternoon to do my booking-in visit but have called her already in a panic. She said its nothing to worry about as its brown and not red, and I know thats what all my books say, but I'm just so scared. I just can't lose another baby, it just would not be fair.

Thanks for reading. Any words of comfort and reassurance will be greatly appreciated x


----------



## Andypanda6570

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I am sorry I never had spotting with my pregnancy's but brown is good and it is not red and I know a lot of women spot, so don't panic, I know that is hard. i think everything will be fine and please let us know when you know. It is very normal what your experiencing just remember that..
XOXOXOOX :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Hellylou

Hi Sally...I've heard a lot of stories of brown spotting that has turned out fine, at all stages. I had some at 5/6 weeks and it was ok - there was even some bright red if you remember. I know how hard it is not to panic - are you getting a scan soon? I'm sure they will scan very quickly.

I'm sure everything is just fine. Let us know how you get on. :hugs:


----------



## OliveBay

I remembered about your bleed Helen, so am taking that as some reassurance.

My brown stuff has tailed off now and there's just a tiny amount each time I wipe. Midwife has just visited and was lovely - she saw how anxious i was due to my history and phoned the EPAU straight away and got me a scan for tomorrow morning -on a Saturday, such good service! I think I'm feeling better now but I do need to see a scan to put my mind at ease.


----------



## Hellylou

I'm so glad to hear you're getting a scan so soon - on a weekend, too! Keeping everything crossed for you, I am sure it's nothing to worry about xxx


----------



## mhazzab

Sally I can't offer any advice but just wanted to say I am thinking about you, I'm sure it will be okay, bleeding is very common. Please let us know how it goes tomorrow xx


----------



## SabrinaKat

I had some brown spotting in both pregnancies; the first, did ultimately lead to a mc (but it was two weeks of spotting, followed by red, followed by mc....sigh); and in the second, there was a little bit of brown (over a day or two) and a gush of red and I cried myself to sleep assuming another mc -- as you can see, my LO arrived safely in early February. I was told that sometimes (and in my case, at least, in my second successful pregnancy) that bleeding can come from a tender cervix or if the cervix is slightly irritated (and I had another 'bleed' at 14wks, but again, in the second pregnancy, it was the cervix (my poor OH and I haven't had sex in months, LOL!)....

good luck with your scan!

best wishes


----------



## MummyStobe

I had some brown bleeding during this pregnancy, for a couple of days on and off at about six weeks which was put down to implantation bleeding coming away and another episode a couple of weeks ago when I was straining to have a #2 - gotta love pregnancy constipation (sorry far far tmi) but nothing since and Bean is cooking nicely.

Hope your scan goes well, let us know how you get on, will be thinking about you xx


----------



## Andypanda6570

Sally,
You are on my mind and I am so happy you will get the scan, I just know everything will be ok. Sending so much love ... :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Nikki_d72

Sally I hope your scan goes really well, I'm sure it's just late implantation but I know it would be impossible not to worry. I'll be thinking of you and checking for updates. xxx


----------



## collie_crazy

Oh Sally I've just seen this. I hope everything goes great at your scan today. Let us know how you get on :hugs: 

I had a huge bleed at 8 weeks with this pregnancy, it literally soaked me through and was almost like haemorraging - I had another at 9.5 weeks but not as bad and both times I still had a healthy bean. I'm now 21 weeks and my wee man is going strong :thumbup:


----------



## OliveBay

Thanks for all your replies - I truly love you ladies, you are just amazing :hugs:

We just got back from the hospital a while ago and I'm so relieved to say that everything was fine. Baby measured 9wks and 3-4days, which is spot-on and we saw a lovely heartbeat again. Bubs even had a little wriggle just to show us he's fine (even though we won't find out, I do think its a boy again). The sonographer was lovely and spent a while showing us different bits and explaining what they were. She couldn't find any bleeds around the baby so its a mystery as to where the blood came from in the first place.

I am just soooooo relieved. Still getting little bits of brown when I wipe but nothing major. Going to relax on the sofa all day and just take it easy just in case


----------



## Hellylou

That's wonderful news!! I am so relieved for you, Sally. :hugs::hugs::happydance:


----------



## SabrinaKat

GREAT news! 

best wishes


----------



## mhazzab

Brilliant news!!! :)


----------



## MummyStobe

Great news, so pleased for you xx


----------



## Nikki_d72

Fabulous news, I'm so happy for you, just take it easy and breathe...xxx


----------



## jojo23

gret news hun!! i had a bleed with this pregnancy too that was a total mystery! guess these little ones are keeping us on our toes!! happy and healthy 9 months to you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## collie_crazy

Great news Sally!!!


----------



## Andypanda6570

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
SAlly................. I am so happy to read this................ I am so relieved for you.. Take it easy and try to relax and know we all are thinking of you and are here for you always..... XOXOOXOXOXOOX


----------



## OliveBay

You ladies are awesome :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dancareoi

OliveBay said:


> You ladies are awesome :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hi Sally, I have only just picked up on this thread, sorry you had such a worrying time and glad all is ok.

I too had bleeding in 3 of my pregnancies!

No problems with 1st in 2001.When having my second in 2004 I had some red blood at about 6 weeks, this was a few days after my cousin had MMC. I didn`t know so much about things then. I rang NHS direct, they told me to rest, which I did and all was ok.

In May 2009 I was PG again, I did have some bleeing early on, again it was dark red, but a scan showed ok. However i had 2 or 3 scans close together and knew something was wrong as bean didn`t grow as much between each one as it should have done. Sadly MMC at 8 weeks gestation.

Then PG again Sept 2009. At about 6-7 weeks I had more red blood and thought i was MMC again. I went to doctor who got me a scan the next day. Scan showed HB. However,I have a biconuate womb (heart shaped) baby was in one side and there was a bood clot in the other (this was probably the blood in previous PG too)

Sonographer said nothing to worry about but warned me I would bleed again, a few days later on Sat Oct 24th (know the exact date as family were over for my mom`s 70th) I was bleeding all day, dark red blood. The following may be TMI but i stood over the toilet and it was like someone had turned a tap on, the blood was pouring out.

It did get better over the next few days and I had another scan at 9 weeks. As you can imagine that time waiting was awful. However, scan showed baby was fine and the blood clot was slightly smaller, so that blood was from the clot.

The clot then disappeared by the time of my next scan at 13 weeks and I went on to have my lovely little boy in May 2010.

Pregnancy for most people is a joyous and happy 9 months, but some of the unlucky ones,like all the ladies here, it is a most worrying time. Until i had my son in my arms I didn`t stop worrying.

After he was born i vowed I would not put myself through that again! However the broodiness returned and even though I have now lost baby 4, I so want to be PG again!

I read a thead the other day and someone said once you get to 9 weeks your chances of MC are very low. I don`t know if this is correct, but in 2009, after my scan at 9 weeks the hospital said they wouldn`t scan again until 20 weeks, they therefore must have been confident all would be ok. however, i wasn`t and did get a scan at 13 weeks.

If I do become PG again (waiting on DH to make his mind up) I will insist on a scan at 9 weeks and again at 13 weeks, just for peace of mind.

Glad all is good with you and hope the next 7 months pass without any further problems.
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## OliveBay

Hi everyone, sorry I've not been on here for a while. Just wanted to pop in and keep you updated on whats going on for me right now. I guess I can breathe a sigh of relief because we had our dating scan yesterday and everything was fine. Now I'm finally starting to let myself believe this is real and that we WILL be bringing a baby home in October :happydance:

Big hugs to you all and sorry for staying away for so long - its hard for me to come back here sometimes. I wish you all lots of love, strength and happiness :hugs:


----------



## Joanna82

That's fantastic everything is going smoothly for you and your baby, I wish you a happy and healthy rest of your pregnancy:)


----------



## dancareoi

OliveBay said:


> Hi everyone, sorry I've not been on here for a while. Just wanted to pop in and keep you updated on whats going on for me right now. I guess I can breathe a sigh of relief because we had our dating scan yesterday and everything was fine. Now I'm finally starting to let myself believe this is real and that we WILL be bringing a baby home in October :happydance:
> 
> Big hugs to you all and sorry for staying away for so long - its hard for me to come back here sometimes. I wish you all lots of love, strength and happiness :hugs:

i am so pleased for you, sounds like you will finally get your rainbow.:hugs:


----------



## punkrockmama

I had brown spotting around 12 or 13 weeks that lasted about 3 days....I'm 26 weeks tomorrow! Hope your doing okay...keep us updated.


----------



## Nikki_d72

Glad to hear you are starting to relax honey, I wish you all the best xxx


----------



## Bride2b

I am so glad you updated us Sally - I have been thinking about you & I knew you had your scan on Fri. Its great news, I am so pleased that everything is going well. I dont come to this part of the thread as it makes my heart too heavy & just brings too much back. But I still come on BnB in the ttc after loss forums usually. xx


----------



## collie_crazy

Oh Sally that is great news!! I am so pleased you came back to update us. Like a lot of others I only pop in and out of here now but I like to keep up with all of you :hugs:


----------

